# Zurück von Mauritius



## Kai D90 (24. Mai 2004)

Servus,

bin seit ein paar Tagen zurück. Anglerisch wars nicht gerade die Erfüllung aber sonst klasse. Hat nicht so geklappt wie vorgestellt, denn die Insel ist so gut wie komplett vom Riff umschlossen. Dieses verläuft zw. 100 und ca. 500 m vorm Ufer. Die dadurch gebildete Lagune ist häufig nicht tiefer als ein Meter und auch mit Korallen bewachsen - kleine Fische und 1000 Hänger wären die Folge gewesen. Außerhalb der Lagune war ein Seegang den ich eher auf Hawai vermutet hätte und somit wollten die Fischer mit Ihren Bootchen die Lagune nicht verlassen. 
War zweimal mit so nem Bootchen unterwegs, konnte aber nur nen Hornhecht fangen. 
Da fürs Big game Nachsaison war, konnte ich eine 45 Fuß Jacht für 175€ als Full Charter für den ganzen Tag bekommen! 
Geschleppt wurde mit 2 * 130 lbs, 2* 80 lbs, 2* 50lbs und 1* 30 lbs Ruten. 
Wir waren neun Stunden auf See und obwohl sich die Crew sehr bemüht hatte gabs nur einen Biß, welchen ich aber auch verwerten konnte. Königsmakrele mit ca. 10kg und 130cm ( geschätzt, Bilder Folgen) Leider hat sie am 80 lbs Gerät gebissen und somit keinen Drill geliefert. Trotzdem ein schöner Fisch.

Also nochmal vielen Dank für Eure Tips.

Grüße,
kai


----------



## Truttafriend (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Mauritius*

Ich beneide dich trotzdem für diesen Trip. Allein die Kulisse der Riffe würde mich reizen. Dort Fliegenfischen wäre ein Traum für mich. Auch ohne nennenswerte Fänge.

Danke für deinen Bericht #h


----------



## wodibo (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Mauritius*

Welcome back :m

Jo son Kingfish an der 30'er hätte Dir einen starken Drill geliefert. Das sind schon feine Kraftpakete.


----------



## Sailfisch (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Mauritius*

Der Charter war aber wirklich supergünstig.


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Mauritius*

Schöne Reise auch ohne Fisch!


----------



## Rausreißer (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Mauritius*

Moin Kai,
tja wie nett war den das wirklich? Nun tu mal nich so :m 
Ich hätte gerne mit Dir getauscht  
Nun zeig doch mal die Bilder von der Königsmakrele...!
20 Pfund ist doch ein Superfisch #r 
Gernot #h


----------



## Ansgar (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Mauritius*

Hi Kai,

schade, dass das nicht so wie erwartet geklappt hat. Haettest bestimmt gut Rochen fangen koennen in dem flachen Wasser )

Tagescharter 175 Euro ist ja unglaublich billig! Das lohnt ja fast den Flug da runter! Wie sieht es denn preislich in der Hauptsaison aus? Und fischmaessig?

Koenigsmakrele von 1,20 ist doch auch nicht schlecht. Faengt man ja auch nicht jeden Tag... 

Hast Recht, am 30er Geschirr haettest Du damit wirklich mehr Spass gehabt. Ich hab mal einen Wahoo von 60 Pfund auf der 80er gefangen, da habe ich mich auch geaergert. Den haette ich auch lieber auf der 50er gefangen. Aber andererseits: Besser so als garnicht! Kommt vielleicht ja irgendwann nochmal der Tag, an dem dann alles klappt... )

Beste Gruesse
Ansgar


----------



## Kai D90 (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Mauritius*

Hi Ansgar,

in der Hauptsaison liegt die Charter zw. 400 und 500 € . Wie die Aussichten sind weiß ich nicht so recht, aber das Boot auf dem ich war hat in der Marlinsaison 38 Stück gefangen. Die geht bis Mitta April, wann sie losgeht weiß ich nicht. 

Grüße,
Kai

PS: War sehr viel Schnorcheln und hab keinen Rochen innerhalb der Lagune sehen können, obwohl es schwer nach Rochen aussieht.


----------

